# Krokodil drug



## Anne (Sep 29, 2013)

Has anyone heard of this??  I didn't believe it at first, but it looks like it might be true.  All we need is another drug, even worse than Meth.  What the hell possesses people to even try this stuff.

Warning:  Graphic images.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...dil-flesh-rotting-arrives-us-arizona/2879817/


http://www.snopes.com/medical/drugs/krokodil.asp


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh geeeze, just when you thought it was bad as it gets.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 30, 2013)

Anne said:


> Has anyone heard of this??  I didn't believe it at first, but it looks like it might be true.  All we need is another drug, even worse than Meth.  What the hell possesses people to even try this stuff.
> 
> Warning:  Graphic images.
> 
> ...



*Oh, it is VERY true, Anne.  Strange you would mention this, as I had never heard of it 'til this weekend.  I watched an hour long CNN documentary on it as it followed several young Russian guys (the country it began in) for a long weekend.  I was not prepared for what I was about to see, like no other drug effects I've ever heard of.  I'm surprised they let the cameras follow them, but were probably paid for it.  These guys were unable to work due to their addiction to it and were having to steal the ingredients.  These were not teenagers, but men in mid-to-late 20's.  

It is such a powerful drug with unimaginable physical consequences.  It was extremely frightening as we know it will be available all over the world in no time. The pix of these men as the ingredients ate through their skin all over their bodies almost made me sick.  I've never seen anything like it.  And tho they had gaping horrific wounds all over, they just kept ingesting the stuff -- the addiction is that bad.  As you stated, Anne, it is all we need, yet another killer drug out there!  From the pix I saw, this is one of the worst ones ever with the main ingredient being gasoline! 

I can't bear to look at the links, it's too early in the morning and I haven't had breakfast.  Not sure I could eat anything if I look at them.  It takes your breath away looking at the rotting/bleeding wounds and I got my fill of it on TV yesterday.

As the news commentator mentioned....we'll be hearing more and more about it as it's just hit this country, very cheap & easy to make, and it will be commonplace after awhile.  So sad...

Thanks for the post on it, as many like myself, are just finding out about it.*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2013)

Was reading about this insane stuff online last week ... just can't believe all the ways that a person can self-destruct  anymore!


----------



## Katybug (Sep 30, 2013)

It's probably in the links above that I can't bear to look at, but Krokodil is the Russian word for crocodile, cuz that's what your skin begins to look like.  What a nightmare!


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 30, 2013)

_There are so many insane and destructive drugs these days and the idiots will take anything to get their fix, so very sad the world we live in now._


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 30, 2013)

I had heard of Krokodil a few years ago on the drug boards I frequent, but never here in the U.S.

WHY someone would do this to themselves is beyond me, given the inevitable results. 

The bigger question in MY mind though is how are the authorities going to prosecute this, since all of the ingredients are legal?


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 30, 2013)

The NSW government has banned the fake 'legal' reefers.  They've worded it to cover the effects they have rather than the chemical components to pull the plug on the designer drug loophole.    
I'm not up to speed with the exact wording etc, just remember hearing about it.  Too tired to go hunting for it now but surely the law can be drawn up to get around the changing one molecule of one ingredient loophole??   

It's become a semantics nightmare.  If it's addictive and causes proven physical or mental damage make it illegal whatever it's made of.  We all know the difference between popping a painkiller and shooting up heroin, only the lawyers argue the toss over it. Or else make it legal and free and let nature sort out the gene pool.
 It would be kinder to let them  wipe themselves out fast on heroin than rot away slowly on that stuff surely?

 It's ridiculous the way it is now and just giving the scum of the earth the chance to make big money.

Sorry, late night attack of disgusted pragmatism.

Night all.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 30, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> The NSW government has banned the fake 'legal' reefers.  They've worded it to cover the effects they have rather than the chemical components to pull the plug on the designer drug loophole.
> 
> I'm not up to speed with the exact wording etc, just remember hearing about it.  Too tired to go hunting for it now but surely the law can be drawn up to get around the changing one molecule of one ingredient loophole??



I'm certainly no lawyer nor do I portray one on TV, but I would think one of the problems with that approach - one that is too generalized - is that it's going to make illegal many, many compounds that are not only useful but also not likely to be abused.

The precursor for the original "fake weed" - JWH-018 - was originally designed and used as an additive to fertilizer. Yes, it can truly be said that when you smoke the fake weed you're "smoking some sh*t" ...

What has happened is that, as you mentioned, basement chemists change one or two attachments in the molecular chain and voila, they have a legal compound - at least until the Feds catch up to them, which is usually a year or two, in which time they can make a fortune.



> It's become a semantics nightmare.  If it's addictive and causes proven physical or mental damage make it illegal whatever it's made of.  We all know the difference between popping a painkiller and shooting up heroin, only the lawyers argue the toss over it.



Actually the difference between the two isn't all that apparent, as I mentioned in my thread here on the side-effects of the diabetes helper-drug _Victoza_. What does it matter if you die from heroin, cheap synthetic meth or a government-approved and doctor-recommended drug? 

I'm all for getting rid of the basement chemistry labs. I'm also in favor of somehow doing a serious review of legal prescription and OTC drugs, but I'm also pragmatic enough to realize that won't happen in my lifetime.




> Or else make it legal and free and let nature sort out the gene pool.



YES! I agree 100%. 

But that isn't PC enough for those who want to save the world and all the scum in it, so again don't hold your breath.



> Night all.



Good night
Sleep tight
Don't let the Krokodil bite.

*Extra added bonus:*

I didn't want to post this here as I don't want to corrupt Matrix's board any more than I already have, but if you'd like to read a sick song parody concerning Krokodil check out my post *here*.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 30, 2013)

I think I saw something about this online, too, and the pictures are HORRIBLE ! Hard to imagine anyone using it now, especially since the end results are beginning to be seen, but apparently, even so, it is spreading worldwide.

*So, here we have it....
 REAL LIFE ZOMBIES* ! 

Guess the Zombie Apocalypse is on its way, after all.


----------



## nan (Sep 30, 2013)

Unbelievable why anyone would want to start using that stuff.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 30, 2013)

nan said:


> Unbelievable why anyone would want to start using that stuff.



This is just a wild guess, but I wonder if, since it started in Siberia, it might have begun with political prisoners who didn't have access to the real thing. I get this mental image of Siberia as this frozen wasteland where very little life exists; if that's anywhere near the truth then something like this, especially to a former heroin / meth addict, might be an appealing idea.


----------



## Anne (Sep 30, 2013)

I thought meth was bad enough; since they can see the pictures of what happens to people, why would they want to even start it???  Now this......if life was that bad, I'd shoot myself before I tried something like that; and I do believe in hell.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 30, 2013)

*PHIL,* our resident bucket of druggie info friend (lol) ....I was in and out of the room during the CNN report....are there actually dealers peddling this disgusting killer crap?  Didn't hear any reference to it on TV, but is there actually a market for it?  I'm thinking not when the ingredients are so accessible -- if you can afford a small amount or steal gas and whatever it was the guy stole from the shelf. Didn't appear to be very complicated at all.  Am I right on this, it being a very basic mixture?  I still can't stomach the links.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 1, 2013)

Good news here in the fight against home brewed drugs.  2 backyard 'laboratories' in Sydney have exploded on 2 consecutive days.  There's a gaggle of people in jails and hospital burns units and we can't wait for the next one to go up.


----------

